# iPhone 4 and Rogers mail problem/questions



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello. I got an iPhone 4 recently and have 2 gmail accounts and my Rogers mail account set up on it. They all work fine but there are some problems with the Rogers account. It sends me all my bulk mail to the iphone. Is there someone to set it not to? My Google accounts don't send me bulk mail.

Thanks


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Im assuming that you've set the Rogers account as a POP account? Try setting the account up using the setup wizard, selecting "Yahoo Mail" at the first screen. You can access your account online and set your Junk Mail settings to filter your bulk mail out. This is what worked for me, but I had problems getting my iPhone to automatically get my mail. Push mail wasn't working and it didn't seem to want to fetch mail either, so I've since gone back to a POP account and just live withh the bulk mail.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

andreww said:


> Im assuming that you've set the Rogers account as a POP account? Try setting the account up using the setup wizard, selecting "Yahoo Mail" at the first screen. You can access your account online and set your Junk Mail settings to filter your bulk mail out. This is what worked for me, but I had problems getting my iPhone to automatically get my mail. Push mail wasn't working and it didn't seem to want to fetch mail either, so I've since gone back to a POP account and just live withh the bulk mail.


To be honest I am not sure how it's set up lol. That account just synced to my phone the first time I plugged it into my computer. I setup the Gmail accounts, which work very well. The Rogers one behaves oddly though. The spam is a problem, but it also seems to send a lot of messages I have already read. EG I check them in Mail and read them, but they still get sent to my phone. My Gmail accounts don't do this (nor do they send spam). Any ideas for that second issue?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have the same problem. Its very strange as I set it up exactly as I did for my 3G. If I log into yahoo mail to check my rogers account, the bulk email is in the bulk folder as spam, but it gets through to my iPhone 4. So iPhone 4 and 3G, same setup, iPhone 4 gets the junk for some reason.


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

When you login to your Rogers account (rogers.yahoo.com) go to Options then either More/Mail Options. Click on _POP and Forwarding_ and on the right side, make sure *"dont POP spam"* is set on _When POP'ing my Messages_. Right now you might have it on "include spam messages" or "include spam messages with [Bulk] prefix".


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

cantwait said:


> When you login to your Rogers account (rogers.yahoo.com) go to Options then either More/Mail Options. Click on _POP and Forwarding_ and on the right side, make sure *"dont POP spam"* is set on _When POP'ing my Messages_. Right now you might have it on "include spam messages" or "include spam messages with [Bulk] prefix".


Thanks, looks like that is it as it was not set properly. Strange though that the iPhone 3G did not have this problem, but the 4 does.


----------

